# New to overclocking, want to see what I can do.



## xLostSoulx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I've recently purchased 3200 RAM, which can be ran at 400 MHZ. Currently, my mobo can only handle 200 MHZ and I want to see if I can overclock my ram (or mobo) to at least 300 MHZ, giving me a slight increase in power. I don't really want to overdo my system as I don't have the money to replace the parts. Heat might be a bit problem, but I got 4 fans (one for PSU, one for processor, two general case fans) and my system is around 34 degrees Celsius, or so SpeedFan says. I am thinking of upgrading my CPU cooling product to liquid cooling, but I need to buy a new case as I have NO room in mine currently. 

I suppose that I want to use my full ram power and get a bit out of my system. I've read some forums, and gathered that I must edit my bios manually to overclock, although I can't find anything with it.

So, is there a guide I could read on how I can overclock my system to run at a faster rate?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

This will all depend on what specific hardware you have inside your case. If you have been into the BIOS and have found nothing to do with power options or OC profiles, then you most probably dont have the hardware to support such features. I have just read your hardware profile under your name next to your post and I see you have a HP OEM machine. These are renowned for being locked and limited to what the original maufacturer wanted you to have. The best overclockable systems are always those that have been carefully planned, matched and built by your own hands.
This is a link to a website designed to teach you a little more about building if you decide you want to try it.
Unfortunately, apart from card upgrades (even with a new graphics card you need to take the present power supplies ability into account) you are very limited to what you can achieve with the hardware you have now. Your best bet, is to max out the amount of RAM your motherboard can take. If you supply me with the exact model of your PC (most HPs have a model name, eg. Pavillion a309uk) I can give you all the information you will need for upgrading what you have to what it can be.


----------



## xLostSoulx (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry, I should have updated my System information. I've upgraded my system a bit which includes more ram and a new graphics card. I am deciding if I should upgrade my ram to 4GB. The graphics card I plan on keeping for a bit, although it's outdated.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes I would. If you could look up your PC on the HP website, you would be able to find out the highest speed RAM your motherboard can handle.

BTW, PC2 3200 runs at 200Mhz, it only carries the amount of data that 400Mhz would if it was DDR (as opposed to DDR2)


----------

